# Acoustic Acts/Backing Tracks



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm considering putting together a duo acoustic act. I am considering using backing tracks for some of the songs, but I've never worked with backing tracks before. I'm looking for some advice and guidance on where or how to go about acquiring some to start with. Are there any other duo acts (or solo for that matter) that can steer me in the right direction?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Private message sent.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

PM replied to.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

as for backing tracks...

First if you call it what it realy is, KARAOKE tracks.... you will find that almosty every song ever writen has a backing track.
Most are fantastic in arrangement and quiality. You would be hard pressed in getting a full band to compete with the arrangements.

Second option is to make your own backing tracks.
You start with a BOSS or Digitech looper and start laying down tracks untill your satisfied with the result.
Store your arrangement and your ready to go.
LAst year I bought a Yamaha PRSE 403 keyboard for 100 dollars locally off kijiji.
Even if you dont play keyboards, its very simple to get very intricate drum samples that you can use for your tracks.
There are many more option that are very easy to use in these kinds of keyboards and none of then require too much keyboard skills.

good luck with your quest and I hope I was able to push it along just a little bit.

G.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's input.

The "karaoke" backing tracks can be used for sure, but might be a little over produced for my tastes. I have also been looking into some of the loop stations, trying to familiarize myself with what's out there. I never thought about the keyboard option, so I'll have to look into this further.

G.


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

You'll find just about everything you need here...

Free Guitar Backing Tracks @ GuitarBackingTrack.com


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

The quality of the productions are pretty good on this site. It also gives you the ability eliminate(edit) the instrumentation you don't want over and over endlessly. Pretty cool concept really.

Karaoke Song, MP3 Instrumental Playback - Karaoke Version


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Would The Beatles need backing trax? Just keep it simple and play yer acoustic guitars.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

You can use a step sequencer program as well.

The 99.00 edition is pretty good. 
It has pre-programmed drum pattern in it (takes some time to find them) and a couple of pre-programmed drum fills. 

You could build your own track in a hurry using the drum tracks and then going note for note on the bass.
The trial copy is the full version but does not allow for Exporting to mp3/wave or project saving. 

Has a few different bass guitar sounds that are pretty authentic. 
FL Studio Music creation

I use it for Producing DJ tracks, as well as for making backing tracks


----------

